# Senate overturned 1099 reporting requirement



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

We were talking about this in another thread, but I thought it would be good for all to know.

In the new Health Care System small businesses were going to be required to send a 1099 to anyone they spent more than $600 on. Yesterday they over turned that portion of the bill.

Senate repeals part of health care law - Jennifer Haberkorn - POLITICO.com


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The law as it stands is a little strange. There are a lot of waivers being handed out, but here in Ohio, we were part of the latest lawsuit that they struck down as unconstitutional. Because we were in on it, the law technically can't be enforced in Ohio, of course that won't stop them from trying. The 1099's would have put an extremely large burden on small businesses and that alone could have done some major damage. Unfortunately, this was the only part of the law that was repealed for everyone else, for now.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

JeridHill said:


> The law as it stands is a little strange. There are a lot of waivers being handed out, but here in Ohio, we were part of the latest lawsuit that they struck down as unconstitutional. Because we were in on it, the law technically can't be enforced in Ohio, of course that won't stop them from trying. The 1099's would have put an extremely large burden on small businesses and that alone could have done some major damage. Unfortunately, this was the only part of the law that was repealed for everyone else, for now.


Well looks like I can add Ohio to the relocation list!

Funny how the Health care act that is the best option for all is somehow not good enough for the 729 currently on the waiver list!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

woot! good to hear. i couldn't see sending a 1099 to best buy for that computer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting this! I was getting several requests for 1099's from various vendors.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

This does not change the issue of having to fill out a W-9. That is still required.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

While it looks like it will likely be changed before 2012. I assume that first the House of Representatives will also have to pass it, and then the President sign it before it actually is law.

The Senate doesn't change or make new laws all by themselves.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Louie2010 said:


> While it looks like it will likely be changed before 2012. I assume that first the House of Representatives will also have to pass it, and then the President sign it before it actually is law.
> 
> The Senate doesn't change or make new laws all by themselves.


Understood, but with the Senate approving it, the House will most definitely. I assume the President will sign it as well seeing how he'll be up for re-election in 2012.... This will most likely happen very quickly.

But of course, this is Congress..... haha


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree, I just wanted to clarify that the law has not actually changed as of yet.


----------

